# uh oh...went to woodcraft.....



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

I was on my way up north to pick up some lacquer and had to drive right past woodcraft....glad i did. Pick up a new veritas dovetail saw and some woodriver chisels. I'll take pics later and post some reviews. 

jraks


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a woodcraft store less than 10 minutes from my house. I have to stay out of there. Too many cool things.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Which saw did ya get? I got the 20 tpi in the mail today!

I'll be headed back up to St Louis in early Nov... Going to try to make some stops along the way!:yes:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tom, I think that is a really crummy saw and the handle is weird , I will releive you of the misery of it by giving you 10 bucks and pay S&H. :thumbdown: It looks nice let us know how it works.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

If I lived by a WC I would have to live in my shop and sleep on my workbench and eat sawdust for supper. I would be flat broke. But very happy. Their new ad arrived two days ago. I love their Woodriver planes (cause I can kinda afford them). They finally made a jointer for $300!!!! Yikes! I digress. I've been looking at those saws for a bit now, I'd love to know your thoughts after you use it a bit.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not the OP... But I like it!

Grabbed some scrap and free handed a quickie which is 15 min for me lol none of those 2-2.5 min DT come out of my shop!

Cuts very smooth and I think it was worth the money. I got the 20tpi because I do so much with cypress otherwise I would have gotten the 14. I think I'm going to order their tenon saw as well after playing with this one a bit more. Cheers~

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

today i went online to woodcraft.com and after looking around i saw the woodriver 8 pieces chisel set on sale for 39.19 and i thought to myself that was a great price for this set so for my lunch i ran over to the local woodcaft store to jump on this deal!
got the chisels and headed for the check out, they went to ring me up and they where 84.99, i told the employee that they where on line for 39....19 and he looked that up and told me that was his price and he could not sell it to me at that price!
every time i go to my local woodcraft everything ends up costing more than the price they have online or on the product stickers!
I think i have had about enough of shopping with woodcraft and from now on i am sticking with craft supplies and rockler.....THANKS FOR NOTHING WOODCRAFT!!!


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Each woodcraft is owned by a different person. I am lucky to live near one. First time I went there I was in there for over an hour.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

davesplane said:


> today i went online to woodcraft.com and after looking around i saw the woodriver 8 pieces chisel set on sale for 39.19 and i thought to myself that was a great price for this set so for my lunch i ran over to the local woodcaft store to jump on this deal!
> got the chisels and headed for the check out, they went to ring me up and they where 84.99, i told the employee that they where on line for 39....19 and he looked that up and told me that was his price and he could not sell it to me at that price!
> every time i go to my local woodcraft everything ends up costing more than the price they have online or on the product stickers!
> I think i have had about enough of shopping with woodcraft and from now on i am sticking with craft supplies and rockler.....THANKS FOR NOTHING WOODCRAFT!!!


That's strange:blink:!
My woodcraft Price-matches everything from anyone (as long as its the same product and not online only?)! 
And month after I bought my 46-460, It went on sale for 100 bucks less. They credited me to get the current sale price.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know if it is just the woodcraft here(DENVER) but I am frustrated with shopping there, I recently bought a can of waterlox

there and the price was 30.95.
I went to pay and it went up to 37.95, I paid and went about my business but it does not give me any warm fuzzy feelings about shopping there


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Wish i had a WC store in my area :sad:

We did about 10 years ago but not for very long. 
They did treat ya well tho. I bot a $40.00 1/2" carbide pattern.
. bit there and i made a mistake with it and mucked it up.
I went back to by a replacement and the guy says.." didn't you jist buy one o' these last week" ? 
I told him what i did and he didn't even think before sayin..." bring it in and i'll exchange it for ya" 
Sure wish they'd come back to town.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*only slighty happy.....*

As firemedic did, I also got the 20 tpi dovetail saw. Great saw! Smooth cutting, good feeling in the hand and very stable. The chisels on the other hand are not as I expected. First out the box they are nice. Smooth backs, beautiful feel in the hand and very workable. The back are the big problem. I began by laying out my progressive series of wetdry paper on plate glass to polish the back and hone the edges. I started with the widest one...the 1" and began on some 400 grit. After a few passes I noticed that it was only hitting the leading and trailing edges. I tried a few more times with no luck. Then i decided to check it with a straight edge. Then i got mad after the results. Very significant crown in the underside. I checked all the others and they were worse than that one. At that point I wasnt happy and wasnt sure what i was going to do. Im sure they would take them back but I didnt want to deal with the hassle of going up there and trying to explain my problem. Believe it or not Im going to try and fix them myself. I can start with some rougher paper but Im acually gonna put them in an arbor press and see if I can work it out that way. If I can get it pretty close then I can finish with the paper. Other than that, great chisels, haha


jraks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You may want to return them...*

After reading this thread and the links within....
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/my-new-chisels-dont-hold-edge-30003/
:blink: bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

These Veritas saws are push stroke right? I have found that I prefer that to the pull saws. I like pull saws for some things, but I have more control with a thicker push cut saw it seems. I may have to grab one.


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

Yup. Each store is locally owned. They can decide to match or not. I bought the chisel set too. The manager told me they will only match if they can still turn a profit (probably helped i spent over $200 that day). 

I think you get a better deal buying online overall.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been banned by my wife from woodcraft, or rockler stores.

Thank God for the web. Ha ha

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Woodworking Talk


----------

